# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS > سوال: دانلود سیمبین

## Nicoder

سلام به اساتید محترم
من دنبال یه نسخه از سیمبین میگردم برای دستکاری کردنش ! اما هر چه جستوجو میکنم پیداش نمیکنم ! مگه اپن سورس نشده این ؟!
اگه ممکنه راهنماییم کنین !

ممنونم

----------


## HESAM4388

*ببخشيد دنبال چي ميگردين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *

----------


## Nicoder

سورس کد سیستم عامل سیمبین ! البته فعلا به یه SDKی قابل دانلود قانعیم !

----------

